# Girlfriend Deletes WOW Characters, Dude Destroys Computer



## prowler (Jun 11, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Break user, Samco88, uploaded this awesome freakout. She deleted her boyfriend's favorite WOW characters while he was out, and when he found out, he obliterated his computer. Hope it was worth it!


Click here to watch

Girlfriend currently in hiding.


----------



## lolzed (Jun 11, 2010)

he just destroyed the monitor....

proves how crazy people are now a days


----------



## nutella (Jun 11, 2010)

they're both stupid, but i love how he just exploded out of nowhere.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 11, 2010)

I dunno if it's real or not but that's stupid and out of control.


----------



## sprogurt (Jun 11, 2010)

lulz, but seriously...have you ever tried being around anyone whilst they play WOW? they turn into a manquin and only talk to their online "friends"...Good on her i say.


----------



## HaniKazmi (Jun 11, 2010)

I played WOW for about 2 hours. I found it far too slow and completely boring, even though I love the rts warcraft games. I can't understand how people can play it for years.


----------



## prowler (Jun 11, 2010)

HaniKazmi said:
			
		

> I played WOW for about 2 hours.


I played it for 15 minutes and quit


----------



## 431unknown (Jun 11, 2010)

Hah that's funny stuff!


----------



## HaniKazmi (Jun 11, 2010)

Prowler485 said:
			
		

> HaniKazmi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wanted to give it a chance, so I struggled through for a while. It wasn't worth it


----------



## Wabsta (Jun 11, 2010)

Prowler485 said:
			
		

> HaniKazmi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm on 1400 hours atm, says my xfire profile. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, I'd just sigh and call blizzard to return my chars.
And then get angry and tell my gf to never do that again and talk about it.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 11, 2010)

i played 30 minutes and i didnt like it.
in an internet computer shop huh. i dont have it in the laptop


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 11, 2010)

good luck to the girl and hope she managed to evade from him till her wanted level has dropped back to 1 star


----------



## Beats (Jun 11, 2010)

I never bothered to play the shit, because it is shit.


----------



## DarkWay (Jun 11, 2010)

Awwwwhhhh what a waste 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I coulda used that moniter....


----------



## zeromac (Jun 11, 2010)

He's going to be smoking for a long time...


----------



## redact (Jun 11, 2010)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> good luck to the girl and hope she managed to evade from him till her wanted level has dropped back to 1 star


hahaha, silly fatso 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




on topic: this is either staged... or the boyfreind is a complete idiot and should be dumped post-haste


----------



## Elritha (Jun 11, 2010)

That guy seriously needs help if this is real. His girlfriend should just leave him with that kind of temper...


----------



## Acetic Orcein (Jun 11, 2010)

I guess I can sort of understand how he would feel? I notice some people are bashing the guy in this case.

I mean if you spend (waste) all your time and effort on something (In this case WoW) and then someone just destroys the fruits of your labour, I'd be quite annoyed. Yes, this is just an online game! But I guess it's more important for some people? Of course, the amount of time you should spend in the virtual world is debatable... but still, it's quite annoying. 

He did indeed go a bit OTT! Maybe this is staged? If not, putting alot of effort into something and then having it destroyed isn't very nice.

Yeah, if he was going to put WoW over a real person (girlfriend), I'm sure she could have found another way to express her feelings? Rather than do something mean. If not, they could have just ended the relationship. I think they were both out of order really, not just the guy. 

Anyway, hopefully this is just staged.


----------



## Raika (Jun 11, 2010)

I tried playing WOW before and quit at the tutorial.


----------



## Domination (Jun 11, 2010)

?

I hope its fake. What a nice looking computer it was too.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jun 11, 2010)

I'd one-up her. I'd change the password and email of her facebook profile, and then delete it.

Say goodbye to your Farmville and Sorority Life you fucking malicious bitch.


----------



## KevInChester (Jun 11, 2010)

Didn't destroy the computer, just the monitor.  Thought this was staged to be honest.

Though best they just separate anyways, they both have issues.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 11, 2010)

And this is the reason the cat boy doesn't play WOW.
That and he is too cheap to pay for a game after he already payed for it.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 11, 2010)

I hope that was real.

Never played WoW, never will, and I pity those that like it.

Shame though, that seemed like a decent computer, even though it just seems like it was the monitor that sustained damage.


----------



## Veho (Jun 11, 2010)

I first read the title as "Girlfriend *Dates* WOW Characters, Dude Destroys Computer," and didn't find anything weird with that. Dating game characters is nothing unheard of






I've never been interested in WoW. I've played a friend's character for about half an hour and decided I didn't really care for it. 

That aside, deleting someone's account is a dick move. WoW is a hobby, one you put much time, effort and _money_ into, and your character is what you have to show for it. Sure, the only ones that would value something like that are other WoW players, but it's something that took a lot of work (even if it didn't feel like work), and deleting it is like breaking someone's model ship that took hundreds of hours to build. 

Of course, partners scorned have been known to break stuff so perhaps that's exactly what she was doing. And it's still a dick thing to do. "He's not paying me enough attention, I'ma break sum 'his stuff, mkay."  *Dick.*


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jun 11, 2010)

Veho said:
			
		

> I first read the title as "Girlfriend *Dates* WOW Characters, Dude Destroys Computer," and didn't find anything weird with that. Dating game characters is nothing unheard of
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exactly. No mater how you feel about WoW, it's a dick move either way. And it was his Girlfriend for god sakes. If it was his wife it would be another thing. Like I said, I hope he deletes her facebook account, because I can guarantee you she has one.


----------



## Goli (Jun 11, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> And this is the reason the cat boy doesn't play WOW.
> That and he is too cheap to pay for a game after he already payed for it.


+1 WOW seems like such a silly thing anyways.
Also, wow at his reaction, and the greatest freakout ever video.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 11, 2010)

I think it is fake to get an attention. Look at the monitor more careful. You will notice it anyway. FAKE!


----------



## p5100pc3 (Jun 11, 2010)

dudeonline said:
			
		

> I'd one-up her. I'd change the password and email of her facebook profile, and then delete it.
> 
> Say goodbye to your Farmville and Sorority Life you fucking malicious bitch.




LMAO!!!! That's funny!!

I've been playing WoW for 4 to 5 years now. I'm not fanatical about the game as most of my friends are (real life friends -- it's sad that's how I need to say that). I understand what he feels, but the game didn't trigger this angry response, he has lots of anger issues to explode the way he did. If this were to have happened to me, I would be furious and a bit violated cuz I would assume I got hacked. Regardless, a quick phone call to Blizzard would have restored his toons. These characters are backed up just in case of hacking, etc etc. It happens.

The second video of the kid going nuts is freaking funny....though I've heard that it's fake. Now they canceled his account, the little whiny baby needs to get a job so his mommy doesn't cancel it. There's another video of him freaking out cuz his parents got him a beat up truck (mind you, you see a large house and hummer in the yard). This just shows me he's a spoiled little brat.

There's a video of a guy punching his screen cuz he was playing beat mania (I think it was beat mania) and he couldn't do the moves correctly. At the end his video he shows how violent he gets cuz he takes the camera and goes around the room showing you all the holes he's punched into his walls, then returns to the screen and regrets hitting his monitor. 

Seriously, people need to get a grip OR stay home punching your screens cuz I don't want you out in the real world, lol!!!


----------



## p5100pc3 (Jun 11, 2010)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> Wow, he is violent man. He needs to go to Angry Management class.  What wrong with him ? He shouldn't destroy it but yell at his girlfriend and broken up with her, that's simple. His girlfriend is really BITCH! What a heartless she is.




It's funny you say that cuz I was wondering if she's so pissed off that he plays so much, and this is an issue in your relationship, why not break up with him? My friend's girlfriend has flat out told him, if she calls or comes by his place and he's playing, it's over. And that was that. He didn't stop playing, he just now takes his laptop to work and plays there, lol. 

My girl gets pissed off when I play for days on end. So I now just play when she's not around or whenever she's watching one of her shows. Which sucks cuz I got kicked out of my guild for not playing as much, but I don't care, it's a freaking game!!! lol


----------



## George Dawes (Jun 11, 2010)

Good on her, way to go girl.

Maybe he'll pay his next partner a little more attention, instead of being a massive bell-end.


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Jun 11, 2010)

I've watched so  many of these conveniently filmed events, that it's no longer even credible sounding.

My son plays WoW too much as it is, I KNOW what WoW players are like.

But really, I suppose the girl was already done with being a girl friend, because she sure is now.

And it leads to me wondering, what was the point? Her actions were largely criminal, and that fact shouldn't be forgotten. Her actions were criminal.

She had to know she wouldn't be a girl friend following this. 'For his own good?' The only way for him to conquer a problem, if he has one, if for him to fix it.

If this is genuine, they both fail.


----------



## DarkCrudus (Jun 11, 2010)

Gah, i really do despise WoW, almost all my friends here play it and its annoying as hell.

"naw dude i cant hang out i got a dungeon to do"
"we gotta leave early cuz we gotta go do a dungeon"
"we gotta wake up early in the morning so we can do a dungeon"

use to be swimmers... >.> now they got a belly


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 11, 2010)

DarkCrudus said:
			
		

> Gah, i really do despise WoW, almost all my friends here play it and its annoying as hell.
> 
> "naw dude i cant hang out i got a dungeon to do"
> "we gotta leave early cuz we gotta go do a dungeon"
> ...


I really don't see how one could be that addicted. I think it's ridiculous.


----------



## DarkCrudus (Jun 11, 2010)

it is ridiculous and annoying. I can understand if you are bored and dont have anything planned, hop on n play n when someone wants you to do somethin just log off


----------



## Depravo (Jun 11, 2010)

I dare say it's a set-up but if not that's a terrible thing to do to anybody. It doesn't matter if you like WoW or not, it was the guy's hobby - he'd put work into his character and he enjoyed playing it.

Imagine if his hobby was building intricate models out of matchsticks. Would it be OK for her to smash them up and set fire to them just because she wasn't getting enough attention? If he spent a lot of time gardening would it be OK for her to plough his lawn and stamp on all his flowers? It's a good job his hobby wasn't looking after bunnies - the attention seeking strumpet would have boiled them.


----------



## Nah3DS (Jun 11, 2010)

lessson: put a bios password


----------



## DarkShinigami (Jun 11, 2010)

good for the gf if he really was how she described him.  i play wow but am not like that im only on for two hours at most and once in a while i will take a break from it.(shared account cause im cheap)


----------



## nugundam0079 (Jun 11, 2010)

I dont care HOW bad the guy is-She has NO RIGHT to do something like that-Imagine if your woman destroyed your DS or smashed your Playstation 3-Or refused to send in your 360 that red ringed 3 weeks ok (Sorry had to) Tell me how you would feel then?

Im sorry but when it comes to one's property no one has the right to tamper with it.


----------



## DarkShinigami (Jun 11, 2010)

good for the gf if he really was how she described him.  i play wow but am not like that im only on for two hours at most and once in a while i will take a break from it.(shared account cause im cheap)


----------



## evandixon (Jun 11, 2010)

They both went way too far.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 11, 2010)

If it wasn't stage.... 


Have to agree that deleting it wasn't right. Maybe WOW was a way to keep his anger down? 

Did she even talk to him about it? He should delete everything that he know of her passwords and then change the passwords. Change all his passwords so a less chance she revenge off his revenge and see how she feel, but then again two wrongs do not make a right. 

edit: although the destroying of the computer monitor was stupid. 

Never play or look at WOW Never will ... i think


----------



## omgpwn666 (Jun 11, 2010)

What a nerd, destroys his computer over a deleted game character... How will that fix the problem? Maby he kicked it so hard it sent a signal to the WOW servers and remade his character, if it did... Good job.


----------



## jalaneme (Jun 11, 2010)

nugundam0079 said:
			
		

> I dont care HOW bad the guy is-She has NO RIGHT to do something like that-Imagine if your woman destroyed your DS or *smashed your Playstation 3*-Or refused to send in your 360 that red ringed 3 weeks ok (Sorry had to) Tell me how you would feel then?
> 
> Im sorry but when it comes to one's property no one has the right to tamper with it.



already been done, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DJVBsUX-zCM LMAO. not sure if it's real or not.


----------



## B-Blue (Jun 11, 2010)

break.com=fake videos


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 11, 2010)

she should of just broken up with him.


----------



## Bently (Jun 11, 2010)

If i were that dude, I would be really pissed off at Blizzard not the computer, but then again I don't (or ever have) play WOW.
But this video looks really staged :/. I mean he only destroyed the monitor, what about the computer itself? The video only cuts off when
the dude smashs the monitor. I guess we were never meant to see the rest x).


----------



## Daizu (Jun 11, 2010)

Wow, that fucking sucks. That girls a bitch for deleting the accounts, and he's an idiot for breaking his computer. =|


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 11, 2010)

omgpwn666 said:
			
		

> What a nerd, destroys his computer over a deleted game character... How will that fix the problem? Maby he kicked it so hard it sent a signal to the WOW servers and remade his character, if it did... Good job.


Even if he did, he wouldn't be able to see it.


----------



## VmprHntrD (Jun 11, 2010)

She's a fucking bitch for doing that, and he's an idiot for letting her have his password and a complete dumbass for kicking his monitor into bits and pieces.


----------



## Maplemage (Jun 11, 2010)

Its the mans fault =D


----------



## megawalk (Jun 11, 2010)

RAGEQUIT! Awesome!!!
this is even better then NightmareRH and his famous chainsaw


----------



## Goli (Jun 11, 2010)

I can't believe most people are saying that she's a bitch for deleting characters and he's an idiot for destroying his comp when what we should really be concerned is his obvious WOW addiction, assuming what his girlfriend says is correct, of course.


----------



## Juanmatron (Jun 11, 2010)

German crazy kid´s next succesor?


----------



## Zerousen (Jun 12, 2010)

I feel bad for the computer.


----------



## VmprHntrD (Jun 12, 2010)

Goli said:
			
		

> I can't believe most people are saying that she's a bitch for deleting characters and he's an idiot for destroying his comp when what we should really be concerned is his obvious WOW addiction, assuming what his girlfriend says is correct, of course.



Because her behavior was that of an immature bitch.  She should have confronted his ass and if she was blown off, then she should have packed her shit and left.  But as I said I blame both as he's a moron for sharing the password with her, and far more stupid destroying the lcd screen.  They're both at fault.


----------



## JohnLoco (Jun 12, 2010)

Are you guys having a real discussion about this? It's a game, it is *NOTHING*.

Compare this situation to the opression in Gaza, hell compare it to a snowflake falling down from the sky. Everything is more important then this dudes character.


----------



## Zerousen (Jun 12, 2010)

JohnLoco said:
			
		

> Are you guys having a real discussion about this? It's a game, it is *NOTHING*.
> 
> Compare this situation to the opression in Gaza, hell compare it to a snowflake falling down from the sky. Everything is more important then this dudes character.


"HOORAY! I JUST LOST MY GF BECAUSE I LOVE PIXELS MORE!!!"


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jun 12, 2010)

TWO WORDS: *WIFE BEATER*


----------



## iYoshi- (Jun 12, 2010)

im glad i dont play wow


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 12, 2010)

JohnLoco said:
			
		

> Are you guys having a real discussion about this? It's a game, it is *NOTHING*.
> 
> Compare this situation to the opression in Gaza, hell compare it to a snowflake falling down from the sky. Everything is more important then this dudes character.
> Go ahead and delete what you enjoy the most on your free time, like GBAtemp?, and say it is nothing. :/
> ...


Fix.  :/


----------



## SylvWolf (Jun 12, 2010)

I feel bad for the dude. That's probably months, if not years, of his life gone. The girl's a bitch; if she was tired of him playing WoW, she could have just dumped him, not pulled a bitch move. Vid seems kinda fake though.


----------



## monkat (Jun 12, 2010)

SylvWolf said:
			
		

> I feel bad for the dude. That's probably months, if not years, of his life gone. The girl's a bitch; if she was tired of him playing WoW, she could have just dumped him, not pulled a bitch move. Vid seems kinda fake though.



Exactly. A relationship can either work on it, or one person can move on. It's like...working to get a master's degree, and then someone goes and erases your school records. Granted, that has more of an impact on life, but how you'll feel at that exact moment will be the same. I don't play, but yeah.


----------



## Crimsonclaw111 (Jun 12, 2010)

At least he didn't destroy his girlfriend...


----------



## Hells Malice (Jun 12, 2010)

You guys realize that blizzard can undo deleted characters if you ask within a decent amount of time (no later then a month or two...i forget). They do this so people who "quit" and delete their shit like morons can begin playing (and paying) again.

So he basically raped his monitor for something he could fix in like 3 days.

He better have demanded a lot of makeup sex. His girlfriend sounded pretty hot.

Though I think she did him a favor, now he can move on to a good MMO.


----------



## Psyfira (Jun 12, 2010)

No way is this real, there'd be more shouting before throwing a strop like that, the dialog at the beginning sounds forced and the camera could've been knocked over . I'm secretly surprised by how many of you are falling for this


----------



## Hells Malice (Jun 12, 2010)

Psyfira said:
			
		

> No way is this real, there'd be more shouting before throwing a strop like that, the dialog at the beginning sounds forced and the camera could've been knocked over . I'm secretly surprised by how many of you are falling for this



I'm surprised you pretended that you believed what you just said
The dialogue didn't sound forced at all, just quiet.

You have no idea where the camera was placed. He didn't go near it, so why would it be knocked over? Even it it was knocked over, that'd still be part of his rage-reaction. It'd probably look a LOT more fake if it did get knocked over actually, because it's a random place for him to send his anger.

It showed her deleting his characters, clear as day. It even showed him logged in with a fuckton of people around. His reaction was also believable. He logged on, saw one character went "wtf?", relogged, checked his realm, and saw his characters still gone..and it took him a few seconds to realize someone deleted his characters.

It's pretty common for girlfriends, or hell sometimes boyfriends, to delete their partners characters due to neglect. Honestly if someone is a WoWfreak, they should date another WoWfreak...or this happens.

People don't always yell when they rage. I don't. I can smash things and not alert anyone, but if I yell...i've just pissed off my entire household, so it's stupid to do (when i'm mad, I don't want to be bothered). There are lots of people who think similarly.

Stop pretending to have superior detective skills, or at least, make sure your points are somewhat valid before you post.


----------



## clegion (Jun 12, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> SylvWolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


agreed , i also believe eye for an eye concept
so........ trash her social account


----------



## Psyfira (Jun 13, 2010)

Hells Malice said:
			
		

> I'm surprised you pretended that you believed what you just said.
> The dialogue didn't sound forced at all, just quiet.
> 
> You have no idea where the camera was placed. He didn't go near it, so why would it be knocked over? Even it it was knocked over, that'd still be part of his rage-reaction. It'd probably look a LOT more fake if it did get knocked over actually, because it's a random place for him to send his anger.
> ...


Yeah, that was a pretty crap argument on my part wasn't it? I've just re-watched it with headphones on and there's more in the dialogue/sound than I noticed the first time around so sorry for pissing you off like that.

I still think it's staged though.


----------



## exangel (Jun 13, 2010)

It is staged.  It was done on the _Public Test Realm_ where you can have transferred copies of your real characters.  Including all the stuff in their bags/bank and gold.

Someone confirmed that it was staged, because you can see the PvP/PvE designation of the test realm in the login screen when she enters the delete confirmation.  Though it's not high enough resolution to see the name of the realm, live realms do not distinguish between PvP or PvE on the login screen.  That part I know is a fact.

There are always other people playing around in the cities on the PTR's because they're talking in chat only accessible from cities, trying to organize raids or discussing test content/bugs or trolling.  

Besides.  Every serious WoW player knows that no person with 3-4 different level 80's has only 3-4 characters.  
I have 4 80's and I have TWO accounts with a total of 20 characters on my primary server.  Some of them are just to hold on to names, some of them are alts I made to play with friends, try out other classes, etc.. and some of them are alts of the same class on the other faction.  
For the record, I've quit WoW about 4 times since I started playing in Spring of 2006, what that means is I've had WoW since almost a year before the first expansion came out.  My last "quit" was in mid-march, but my friend wanted to start playing it when he finally got a Windows computer after 14 years of Linux (not kidding) so I started another character in my final free slot on my only active account with a free month from recruiting him.  I think I've only been on WoW about 6 hours total since the "quit" in march though.

As far as restoration goes, I have actually done that myself once and it took 10 days but that was in 2006.  I didn't actually delete my character though, it had been robbed & my gear disenchanted*.
I have had several friends do it more recently and though they've sped up the process a little bit, it's case by case.  
The first friend literally had his account hacked by a chinese company that keylogged him and when they found he had so much wealth/materials they actually transferred his max-level characters to other servers, which I was the first to notice, and I actually phoned him at midnight risking upsetting his roommates because I knew something was wrong.  Because I caught it so fast, and he was able to report it so quickly, they were actually able to track things and reveal to him what company had ripped him off based on their traffic logs.  It took about a week to have everything recovered completely.  
The second friend has deleted his max level warrior like 3 times.  The first was the longest, he actually left it deleted for half a year to a year before he asked that it be recovered, and it took a while, but they did do it.  Unfortunately because it had been gone for so long it was returned to him with zero items, except for his equipped bags.  Then it gets less and less interesting so I'll stop there.

* disenchanted in this context doesn't mean that my gear had come to the realization it shouldn't be worn or something.  it actually means that it was destroyed/processed for a valuable material.


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Jun 13, 2010)

Domination said:
			
		

> ?
> 
> I hope its fake. What a nice looking computer it was too.



Oh come on, of course that was fake. And it's not even a good one.


----------



## Veho (Jun 13, 2010)

JohnLoco said:
			
		

> Are you guys having a real discussion about this? It's a game, it is *NOTHING*.
> 
> Compare this situation to the opression in Gaza, hell compare it to a snowflake falling down from the sky. Everything is more important then this dudes character.


You don't have a hobby, do you? I suggest you find one.


----------



## p5100pc3 (Jun 13, 2010)

Fake or not, it's kinda stupid to trash a perfectly working monitor....some people just have too much money to burn!


----------



## exangel (Jun 13, 2010)

p5100pc3 said:
			
		

> Fake or not, it's kinda stupid to trash a perfectly working monitor....some people just have too much money to burn!



The girl who submitted the video won 400 or 500 dollars.  I can't remember where I read it but thats over twice the value of an LCD of that size.


----------



## Ritsuki (Jun 13, 2010)

Even if it's fake or not, do people understand that they are posting ridiculous videos of them where the whole planet can see it ?


----------



## Zetta_x (Jun 13, 2010)

JohnLoco said:
			
		

> Are you guys having a real discussion about this? It's a game, it is *NOTHING*.
> 
> Compare this situation to the opression in Gaza, hell compare it to a snowflake falling down from the sky. Everything is more important then this dudes character.



Poor John,

You lack the ability to reason. A famous philosophy idea is that the ideology of objects are more real then the actual physical being of objects. If you are going to make the argument such that "Everything is more important then this dudes character.", then you are going to have to at least provide premises to support your conclusion. One counter example to your claim, tying in with that philosophical idea, if we lived in such a reality where damage can only be done by physical non fictional objects, then that would imply people can't be hurt by stuff like seen in the video. However, that is a contradiction given that people do indeed get hurt over said actions. 

I've actually ran through a number of contradictions of different ways to completely make your claim justifiably false. The problem is not that your claim is obviously an opinion, it's more over the fact that you didn't bother to support it (if it could be supported with premises)


----------



## Magmorph (Jun 13, 2010)

Zetta_x said:
			
		

> JohnLoco said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Importance is a subjective human concept. Your argument seems to be assuming that objects have an objective importance. The reason his claim is obviously an opinion is because importance _is_ an opinion.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jun 14, 2010)

sprogurt said:
			
		

> lulz, but seriously...have you ever tried being around anyone whilst they play WOW? they turn into a manquin and only talk to their online "friends"...Good on her i say.


Anyone who is playing it while their RL friends are around is an addict, even I don't do that.


----------



## thegame07 (Jun 14, 2010)

All he had to do was contact blizzard they keep all the info of deleted characters...


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jun 14, 2010)

Bently said:
			
		

> If i were that dude, I would be really pissed off at Blizzard not the computer, but then again I don't (or ever have) play WOW.
> But this video looks really staged :/. I mean he only destroyed the monitor, what about the computer itself? The video only cuts off when
> the dude smashs the monitor. I guess we were never meant to see the rest x).
> How can anyone be pissed off at Blizzard? They can't authorize character deletion, the user is the one who does it and the game just asks you if you want to delete the character, they can't and won't recover it for anyone if it happens, otherwise they would be putting more pressure on their Game Masters and the department that has to deal with all the issues that go on every day. It's bad enough that they are handling thousands of account hacking issues every single day, that added on top of game bugs and customer complaints would just kill their response time to anything. And really, they couldn't give two shits about people's RL problems. If you are dumb enough to give your password to another person, you deserve whatever comes to you.
> ...


You are an idiot. WoW characters to many of the die hard players, myself included, is a sentimental thing. People put hours upon end over years of time, money and effort to get their characters to where they are. Come back and say that when you have over 100 days worth of hours played on just one character and are in an end game raiding guild clearing content like me, if my account ever got hacked or my character deleted I would be fucking furious because of all the time and effort I have put into my main character, and having 4 alts as well.


----------



## thegame07 (Jun 14, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> the user is the one who does it and the game just asks you if you want to delete the character, they can't and won't recover it for anyone if it happens



They do recover the characters. Just go look on the forums they do it all the time. Also most people who get keylogged get their characters restored. My friend got 2 characters restored last month and he even said he deleted them on purpose.

I don't why you said that if it was fact when it's not.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jun 14, 2010)

thegame07 said:
			
		

> All he had to do was contact blizzard they keep all the info of deleted characters...


No they don't, they don't keep that stuff on file at all since it's saved on the server. Once the character is deleted from the account, it is deleted from the server and Armory database.


----------



## thegame07 (Jun 14, 2010)

DSGamer64 said:
			
		

> thegame07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Quote from a blizzard gm

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...862&sid=1#1

Don't know why your trying to correct me when you clearly don't know what you where saying is fact.


----------



## exangel (Jun 14, 2010)

DSGamer64 said:
			
		

> sprogurt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you saying that because you play privately you're not an addict?  I don't understand the purpose of your assertion.


----------



## monkat (Jun 14, 2010)

exangel said:
			
		

> DSGamer64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hehe, yeah, you could just not have real life friends 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!

As to.............sprogurt: Yeah, you shouldn't play when people are around (unless you live with them, of course, and even then limit yourself), but have you ever tried being around someone whist they play any video game? Any book? Anything that takes concentration? They turn into "mannequins" and only have any interaction with the characters in what they are doing.


----------



## exangel (Jun 14, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> Hehe, yeah, you could just not have real life friends
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I certainly didn't mean it like that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and as for the latter part, yeah.  When I'm reading/posting these forums or wikipedia or mmo-champion or when i'm watching my favorite show on television (and it's not on a commercial) my boyfriend has to actually interfere with me somehow to get my sincere attention.  
One of the reasons I gave up WoW (this time) was because I'm temporarily living with my mother and it made me feel horrible to be unable to greet her when she gets home from a hard work day without disrupting a raid.  It's not the main reason, but it was definite reinforcement that I was making a bad habit of something that was bad for my state of being.


----------



## ghostcrawler (Jun 15, 2010)

Rofl.. that was pretty funny. All he had to do was ticket blizz and they would have restored his characters.


----------



## ca_michelbach (Jun 15, 2010)

JohnLoco said:
			
		

> Are you guys having a real discussion about this? It's a game, it is *NOTHING*.
> 
> Compare this situation to the opression in Gaza, hell compare it to a snowflake falling down from the sky. Everything is more important then this dudes character.



A controversial philosophical idea states that the only think you can be sure exists is your mind, everything else could all be in your imagination or otherwise. But still...it is a bit of an over the top reaction to losing some save data, start over, no need to destroy the monitor. It didn't do anything, it was only followind orders! If anything smash a blizzard server.


----------



## exangel (Jun 15, 2010)

ghostcrawler said:
			
		

> Rofl.. that was pretty funny. All he had to do was ticket blizz and they would have restored his characters.
> 
> Even if it was real I didn't think it was funny but maybe I'm just too old to find humor in it.  I've had internet access for ~14 years, and I've already seen people break stuff before, even IRL.
> It's already proven to be staged though, jeez.
> ...



It's impossible to start over in wow and achieve the same thing because WoW has changed dramatically since it went live, and even changed dramatically since the last expansion went live.  It may be possible to start over in wow and achieve the same gear but that's certainly not the same.  It doesn't matter though, because _if it was real_, his characters could be restored (they do restore your characters regardless of whether or not it happened maliciously or accidentally) it would just take time and he could lose his position in a raiding guild for being absent.  But it's fake anyway, it happened on a temporary realm called a public test realm where your real characters can be copied.


edit: wtf, i used my 300th post to talk about WoW.  -.-


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jun 15, 2010)

exangel said:
			
		

> DSGamer64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I am saying that I don't play it in front of my friends because none of them play and they don't really care anyway. The only people who would want to see you play it and hear about it constantly are those who actually play the game.


----------



## I am r4ymond (Jun 16, 2010)

Lmfao, that was hella funny. I cracked up really badly. 

I couldn't believe he destroyed his computer, just for a stupid game.

EDIT: I want to see the conclusion of this drastic event!


----------



## Scott-105 (Jun 16, 2010)

I loved this!! It made me lol


----------



## exangel (Jun 16, 2010)

I am r4ymond said:
			
		

> Lmfao, that was hella funny. I cracked up really badly.
> 
> I couldn't believe he destroyed his computer, just for a stupid game.
> 
> EDIT: I want to see the conclusion of this drastic event!



The conclusion: They staged it very well, and weren't caught until after the girl who submitted it won prize money in an amount much greater than the value of the broken monitor.


----------



## Justin121994 (Jun 16, 2010)

hahahahahahahahahahahah What a loser.


----------



## BoxShot (Jun 16, 2010)

He must of loved WOW more than his girlfriend.


----------



## TrapperKeeperX (Jun 16, 2010)

When your hooked on this game you have absolutely no life at all! South Park was right. I can go into greater details why I hate this game but it will take awhile to bitch about it.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Jun 16, 2010)

Don't play the game if you're gonna become addicted. No reason to hate the game because some no life fat ass loser can't get it together because of this game. That's like me hating Mario 64 because I used to play that game non stop when I was younger.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 16, 2010)

I didn't find WOW all that great and who knows, maybe he was mistreating or ignoring her. I can do the same stuff on wow in another game for a cheaper price. anyway, I've had that done to me before by an ex, but it wasn't WOW, he called me and told me, so I went to his house while he was at work, grabed a nail, and scratched the back of all of his 360 games.

Good luck for her, but he was stupid to ruin his monitor for a game people ruin their lives over. There's a huge difference between nerd and slacker with no life.


----------



## TrapperKeeperX (Jun 16, 2010)

The girls are finally destroying stuff I personally think it's funny and I personally think If you have a girlfriend pay attention to her and make sure you have the same interest as her or it won't work out trust me on this one because what you've seen proves how relationships work. Only a couple of thing I want to say if you know what your getting into don't even bother with them or try to change them if you like them try talking to them if they don't budge then ditch them. I have a friend that gives other WoW buddies his personal information he told me this before I know it's fucking nuts. Who agrees with me that is fucking nuts to give away his personal information to other players and I love spilling stuff he actually has a girlfriend that he met plays this game they actually met in person and I'm telling the truth. Leave comments on your thoughts on what I said.


----------



## I am r4ymond (Jun 16, 2010)

exangel said:
			
		

> I am r4ymond said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Two words: Holy Fuck.


----------



## amptor (Jun 16, 2010)

stupidest video I've ever seen.  this would only be funny if you know nothing at all about computers.


----------



## Saphiresurf (Jun 17, 2010)

Yea your right amptor


----------



## Devin (Jun 17, 2010)

Wow. I know my friend JC, would kill someone if they deleted his level 80 Mage, or Dark elf. Absolutely no one touch his computer.


----------



## EnigmaXtreme (Jun 17, 2010)

Woah woah woah

A WOW player has a girlfriend


----------



## Blazikun (Jun 17, 2010)

oh. wow.







 this is cool. every WOW fan should have this happen to them, so they can get out more

edit:you should have left it for a bit more until the monitor was completely dead, then filmed that. in the background. that shitty music is still playing the whole way thru


----------



## prowler (Jun 17, 2010)

amptor said:
			
		

> stupidest video I've ever seen.  this would only be funny if you know nothing at all about computers.


like them people who think turning off the monitor is turning your computer off?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 17, 2010)

Prowler485 said:
			
		

> amptor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You mean it isn't? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









I love how stupid some people can be when it comes to things like that. Makes it so much easier to troll them.


----------



## 67birdman (Jun 17, 2010)

Holy shit, I didn't know people cared that much about games


----------



## Saddamsdevil (Jun 18, 2010)

In all fairness, and this has probably been said, he only destroyed the monitor.

But, yeah. Pretty crazy.


----------

